# Welcome said the Spider : animated music video



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Love your site. My kids love the spider video. I only had to play it thirteen times last weekend!!


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

spooky little girl said:


> Love your site. My kids love the spider video. I only had to play it thirteen times last weekend!!


Thank You. I really appreciate that. I'm so glad they like it. That makes me feel good.


----------

